# FreeBSD 8.3 buildworld error on AMD64



## scorpio_1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi.
I try build world and I have error:


```
cc -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/src/lib/libc/include -I/usr/src/lib/libc/../../include -I/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64 -DNLS -D__DBINTERFACE_PRIVATE 
-I/usr/src/lib/libc/../../contrib/gdtoa -DINET6 -I/usr/obj/usr/src/lib/libc -I/usr/src/lib/libc/resolv -D_ACL_PRIVATE -DPOSIX_MISTAKE 
-I/usr/src/lib/libc/locale -DBROKEN_DES -DPORTMAP -DDES_BUILTIN -I/usr/src/lib/libc/rpc -DYP -DNS_CACHING -DSYMBOL_VERSIONING -std=gnu99 
-fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libc/amd64/gen/getcontextx.c
/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64/gen/getcontextx.c: In function '__fillcontextx':
/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64/gen/getcontextx.c:62: error: storage size of 'xfpu' isn't known
/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64/gen/getcontextx.c:71: error: 'AMD64_GET_XFPUSTATE' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64/gen/getcontextx.c:71: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64/gen/getcontextx.c:71: error: for each function it appears in.)
/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64/gen/getcontextx.c:73: error: 'mcontext_t' has no member named 'mc_xfpustate'
/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64/gen/getcontextx.c:74: error: 'mcontext_t' has no member named 'mc_xfpustate_len'
/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64/gen/getcontextx.c:75: error: '_MC_HASFPXSTATE' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64/gen/getcontextx.c:77: error: 'mcontext_t' has no member named 'mc_xfpustate'
/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64/gen/getcontextx.c:78: error: 'mcontext_t' has no member named 'mc_xfpustate_len'
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64/gen/getcontextx.c:62: warning: unused variable 'xfpu'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
machine: ibm x346 2-cpu
system fresh install:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD  8.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE #0: Mon Apr  9 21:23:18 UTC 2012     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
/etc/make.conf is empty.


```
# pkg_info
 apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1 Apache Portability Library
 db42-4.2.52_5       The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.2
 expat-2.0.1_2       XML 1.0 parser written in C
 gdbm-1.9.1          The GNU database manager
 gettext-0.18.1.1    GNU gettext package
 libiconv-1.13.1_2   A character set conversion library
 neon29-0.29.6_4     An HTTP and WebDAV client library for Unix systems
 pkg-config-0.25_1   A utility to retrieve information about installed libraries
 sqlite3-3.7.10      An SQL database engine in a C library
 subversion-1.7.3    Version control system
# pwd
 /usr/src
# svn up ./
 Updating '.':
 At revision 245668.
```

Any suggestions?
Thank you.


----------



## scorpio_1 (Jan 20, 2013)

The problem is solved, I removed the sources that have been downloaded from the svn://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/stable/8, I downloaded a new one with 
svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/8 and then built - it's ok, could it be the source were not synchronous?


----------



## kpa (Jan 20, 2013)

It might have been a temporary breakage. When you fetched the sources again you got newer revision that had the problem fixed.


----------

